# OEM look sill covering



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm looking for some OEM finish sill sealer/coating. Kind of looks like Hammerite but must be able to paint over it.

Looks like this ....


----------



## raj (Jan 10, 2008)

Get some 3M stone chip underseal, that'll give you the look you are looking for


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Wurth do a water based stone chip coating that looks oem.

Needs an air-fed gun to apply though.

Is that a Peugeot or citreon sill in the pic?

http://www.wurth.co.uk/technical-ch...ducts/stone-chip-corrosion-pro-aqua-1lt-black


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

raj said:


> Get some 3M stone chip underseal, that'll give you the look you are looking for


Cheers mate ill look into it.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

DOBE said:


> Wurth do a water based stone chip coating that looks oem.
> 
> Needs an air-fed gun to apply though.
> 
> ...


Don't have access to a spray gun fella. How did you know it was a pug? That's pretty geeky ;-)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=303865


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

enc said:


> Don't have access to a spray gun fella. How did you know it was a pug? That's pretty geeky ;-)
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=303865


I'm a panel beater, and could tell from the lower flange.  so not geeky, lol.

Also it's a total ball-ache to remove the oem stone-gaurd on French cars when I have to repair sill panels.

One good thing about modern French motors is the sealer/under-seal.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

you will need a air powered gun to get that effect..


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Where u located enc?


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

steveo3002 said:


> you will need a air powered gun to get that effect..


I agree with this.

Any aerosol stone-chip spray I've seen leaves a smooth finish, even if you put plenty of layers on it won't match the "rough" oem look.


----------



## powelly (Aug 9, 2007)

From memory this stuff leaves the finish you are after, I stand to be corrected though as it's been a while, I think Wurth also sell something similar that will leave a texture from an aerosol.

http://www.dbpaints.co.uk/index.php...ucts_id=1266&zenid=71v6lqr8njqv9agj76p577s7b0

As others have said you really need a schultz gun to do the job properley.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

DOBE said:


> I'm a panel beater, and could tell from the lower flange.  so not geeky, lol.
> 
> Also it's a total ball-ache to remove the oem stone-gaurd on French cars when I have to repair sill panels.
> 
> One good thing about modern French motors is the sealer/under-seal.


Thatll be the only good thing then lol


----------

